# Drywall patch in one day



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you get an answer,I'm all ears---

I've done a lot of patches in a day also--but the mud is to wet to paint---


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

That would be the HOLY GRAIL answer of Drywall repair, JeffNC.......I would like to know as well. There's just those times when it has to be done in a day.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

no:no:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok here goes. Get a piece of plywood about 2'x2' I use a sink cutout the formica on it makes a really nice surface. Now take a good sized scoop of mud and plop in on the ply. take your small drywall knife and go around the inside, kind of making a donut looking shape or a volcano, go clear down to the surface of the ply. Now put about 1/2" to 3/4" of water in this valley. Now take Plaster of Paris and put enough to cover the water (you will need to do it a couple times to get the feel for how much to use). Remember just cover the water not the mud round the edge. Let this set a minute so the Plaster of paris absorbs all the water, it will turn gray. Now cut this in 4 sections, like a pie, pull one section away from the rest with your knife and mix the plaster and compound really well. You now have about 10 minutes to apply. This compound will dry very hard, buy the time you go scrap the excess from your tools this will be dry. You can go back to your donut pull section 2 of your pie mix it and repeat. Have used this for several years. I always used a thin coat of ultra lite weight mud for a top coat just for the ease of sanding. There is a video on you tube showing this I will try to put a link up this evening.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I've done mud on wood for fast drying, and I know I should be ashamed of myself. But I was young, and dumb. It does dry fast, but it is a faulty repair.

The trouble with what looks fine when you walk away is that wood dries over the years, and that nice, smooth coat of dried mud will eventually develop cracks, and maybe parts will even fall off the wall.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've done a patch not requiring paper tape (e.g. filling in wall anchors and other smaller patches) and have been able to get on 3 coats and drying them with a hair dryer (high speed, low heat, and just leave it there hanging from a ladder hook or something, aimed at the wall.) That can work well. I just can't see that drying out a full patch with paper tape and joints in less than 8 hours. I also don't like leaving the room with the dryer on. But now that I think about it, I do have a little room heater that I might try - it has an auto shutoff if it tips over. Similar to this one
http://www.lowes.com/pd_42722-47166-73610_0__


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

OK guys I could not get the link on my laptop. But if you go on you tube to;
Laurier Desomeaux repair a hole with no sanding.
there are like 6 short videos if you can watch them all but at least watch #4 and # 5. I use this same method and it really works. If this doesn't work let me know and I will get on my other computer and download.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t6q1UEB4v0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3D7KXt9Uro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa11bZd_V3s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOCW3hdGw94


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Jeff how did you do that.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, technically he says "_*when*_ you sand, you sand to blend, not to repair" (emphasis mine). So "no sanding" is a bit of an exaggeration there.

I do like the videos though, and his technique with the large trowel. I'm not sure what you gain here with using his blend over standard setting compound (I haven't had time to watch them all the way through, maybe I missed something.)

Having said that, I can see how you could get away with sanding only the outer edges of that patch. In that case, you could certainly dry those areas with a fan or hairdryer. You wouldn't need to dry or sand the whole thing.

The painting issue still remains - the center of the patch will be wet.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Thank you Jeff how did you do that.


Used your search terms, then just copied the URL of the first video. On the right I found the links to the next companion videos in order, and clicked on them and copied the URLs one by one


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The advantage of the mix I have found to be it dries thoroughly all the way through unlike hot mud that just dries on top. And I like you can go back and get more without cleaning everything and mixing more. I have put on three coats 2 of the mix and a thin topcoat of lightweight, sanded, primed and painted in a day.
Also seems like this stuff is easier to work and sand than hot mud.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Then I guess I'll have to give that a try....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope I am not missing something or reading wrong...

I have done winged patches with hot mud in a day easily. 5 minute mud sets up near instantly but can be a challenge for a novice to work with. Start with the 20. It comes in 5-120 minute as I remember. Do get the easy sand.

Of course it takes a little time to cut out and fit the drywall patches. You need to bring them out flush to the wall so you do not have to build up layers over them. 

If the entire patch is a layer or two of mud, or using pre-mix tub mud, no way. I think you are asking for trouble for all the moisture to evaporate out, sand, prime and paint in a day. Even with 5 minute.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I have done winged patches with hot mud in a day easily.


Talking about full wood-furred patches with paper tape, first picture in the morning, second picture by leaving time.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fast cure hot mud will do the trick with no problem!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

But as we said, it can't be sanded because it will not be dry, and it can't be painted because it will not be dry. Do you just paint over it wet?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jeffnc said:


> But as we said, it can't be sanded because it will not be dry, and it can't be painted because it will not be dry. Do you just paint over it wet?


I have lost you. 5 minute compound will dry in about 5 minutes. Press your tape into it like you would bucket mud. When that dries, skim over the top like you would but use hot mud for that two. 20 would be a better bet for the first pass so you saturate the tape. 

No, you do not want to prime or paint wet compound.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I have lost you. 5 minute compound will dry in about 5 minutes.


It _sets_ in 5 minutes. It won't dry for a long time, and it can't be sanded or painted until it does.


----------

